# Took the plunge on a 70D



## cdryden (Nov 24, 2015)

I currently have a Canon T3 and I felt like it was time to upgrade. So, I bought the 70D  and a Tamron 90mm along with some various other gear I just needed to have!

But Amazon has decided to torture me. At first they said I would have it on Wednesday but now they have switched it to Friday, those cruel ruthless $#@$^%&*!  Oh well, I guess I'll live.

Anyhow, are any of you using the 70D with the Tamron 90 mm for Macro shots? If so, how do you like it?


----------



## Derrel (Nov 24, 2015)

Don't have a 70D, but do have a Tamron 90 macro...pretty solid lens, a very,very handy length for close-up work...I really prefer the tele-macro length of 90mm to say 55 or 60mm, which allows a lot of background angle to be seen behind the foreground subject. The slightly longer 90mm length is really handy for a lot of close-up type scenes.


----------



## Punisher911 (Nov 25, 2015)

I have the 70D, but I use the Canon 100mm f/2.8 macro.  Out of curiosity, since you were upgrading, why did you pick the 70D instead of a full frame 6D?


----------



## DB_Cro (Nov 25, 2015)

cdryden said:


> I currently have a Canon T3 and I felt like it was time to upgrade. So, I bought the 70D  and a Tamron 90mm along with some various other gear I just needed to have!
> 
> But Amazon has decided to torture me. At first they said I would have it on Wednesday but now they have switched it to Friday, those cruel ruthless $#@$^%&*!  Oh well, I guess I'll live.
> 
> Anyhow, are any of you using the 70D with the Tamron 90 mm for Macro shots? If so, how do you like it?



Lucky bastard.
I want one to replace my T2i too.
Can't afford the 7D which is what I really want though.

I'd be very interested in high iso performace difference between your T3i and 70D if you ever shoot at 1600 and above.


----------



## cdryden (Nov 25, 2015)

Punisher911 said:


> I have the 70D, but I use the Canon 100mm f/2.8 macro.  Out of curiosity, since you were upgrading, why did you pick the 70D instead of a full frame 6D?



I was thinking I would shoot some video and I like what I have heard about the auto focus, plus I liked the price of the 70D. It left me with some extra cash to buy some extra goodies that I wanted.


----------



## cdryden (Nov 25, 2015)

DB_Cro said:


> cdryden said:
> 
> 
> > I currently have a Canon T3 and I felt like it was time to upgrade. So, I bought the 70D  and a Tamron 90mm along with some various other gear I just needed to have!
> ...


Typically I shoot at lower ISO whenever possible, but I would be happy to do some test shots if that would help you out.


----------



## cdryden (Nov 25, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Don't have a 70D, but do have a Tamron 90 macro...pretty solid lens, a very,very handy length for close-up work...I really prefer the tele-macro length of 90mm to say 55 or 60mm, which allows a lot of background angle to be seen behind the foreground subject. The slightly longer 90mm length is really handy for a lot of close-up type scenes.



Good to know, thanks for the info Derrel.


----------



## DB_Cro (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## jaomul (Nov 26, 2015)

90mm macro is a great lens, and now you have a modern new camera with a tilt screen to boot. Whats not to like. Enjoy


----------



## Punisher911 (Nov 26, 2015)

cdryden said:


> Punisher911 said:
> 
> 
> > I have the 70D, but I use the Canon 100mm f/2.8 macro.  Out of curiosity, since you were upgrading, why did you pick the 70D instead of a full frame 6D?
> ...


Ok.  Just wondering.  I will say that I love the touch/articulated screen on my 70D.


----------



## goodguy (Nov 26, 2015)

Punisher911 said:


> I have the 70D, but I use the Canon 100mm f/2.8 macro.  Out of curiosity, since you were upgrading, why did you pick the 70D instead of a full frame 6D?


Exactly my thoughts, the 70D is nice but not a huge upgrade from the T3


----------



## DB_Cro (Nov 26, 2015)

As somebody shooting all local events for a local web site (kids shows, sports, concerts, virtually everything) I can see
how a T3i (I own the T2i) would be better replaced by a faster 70D with better focusing (compared to the 6D).

I'd love to have the 6D for portraits for example but the new 7D is at the top of my wish list.


----------



## mud711 (Nov 29, 2015)

I have a t3i and upgraded to a 70d........I had looked at the 6D and almost purchased one.....opted for tilt screen....fast focus....more focus points........and just love this camera.......I also have a Tokina 100mm macro, this I mostly use in manual mode...very pleased with this lens........although I would still like a full frame and waiting for the 6D mkII......


----------

